# Seiko Flightmaster Quartz Snd255p1



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any insight into the SND255P1 chrono centre second counter reseting to the 3 seconds after 12 position? The subdials reset properly. If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be great.

Thanks,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is a pic when it worked correctly.










Later,

William


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Try pulling out the crown to either the first or second postion and then hold down each one of the chronograph buttons. Pressing a button should move either the split second, second or minute chronograph hands round. You should then release the button when the hand is a the correct (zero) position.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Try pulling out the crown to either the first or second postion and then hold down each one of the chronograph buttons. Pressing a button should move either the split second, second or minute chronograph hands round. You should then release the button when the hand is a the correct (zero) position.
> 
> Hope that makes sense!


Yes, that was it. Press the top button and the 1/20th hand spins around, then push the bottom button and you can move the hand incrementally until it is adjusted. Press the top pusher again and you can do the second counter. Press the top one, one more time and you can do the hour and minute counter hands. Problem solved, thanks.

Later,

William


----------



## kay (Dec 2, 2007)

Send it back for service is the answer.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

kay said:


> Send it back for service is the answer.


No, sorry, it's not the answer. The answer was in the post before yours. This happens from time to time on my Chase-Durer chrono and the same technique is used to put the hands back to TDC.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Send it back for service is the answer. Service centres must just love people like this.....

Send it back when its in the manual? I should coco, unbelievable


----------

